# Listerud Basses



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

This is really a shot in the dark, but has anyone here tried one of these before? There are only a few owners on TalkBass, but I'm hoping someone from Norway and surrounding areas can chime in!

Listerud Bass - Custum buildt basses from Norway

The site is not English, but it can be translated. Some of these basses look amazing.



























Check out the input jacks:





They make guitars, too, but more basses!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 13, 2011)

They're...


They...

They're beautiful :')


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 13, 2011)

I want details on the 9. Yum.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 13, 2011)

Those bubinga fretboards are pretty.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 17, 2011)

This sold on Finn a while back. I didn't have the cash for it


----------



## Xodus (Feb 17, 2011)

Tyr from Borknagar has a couple fretless 8 strings from this luthier. They look really epic.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Holy motherfucking sweet Jesus.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember seeing the build threads for that Viking style 8 string somewhere. Very nice.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 17, 2011)

FUCK.
The first one in the first picture.
I want it.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 10, 2011)

how come nobody mentioned this one? this is the REAL crowd pleaser


----------



## SD83 (Mar 10, 2011)

Xodus said:


>


For some reason, I'm thinking of a gingerbread bass when I see that darker bass with all the inlays. Which would be a fucking cool idea, actually...


----------



## DLG (Mar 10, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> how come nobody mentioned this one? this is the REAL crowd pleaser




mmmm pie


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd eat it


----------

